# GTk3 Unity theme - Emily



## Faun (May 15, 2015)

Working on a darker theme. 

Just a teaser for the time being. Lot more work to do.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5447/17637473856_84b430a1c7_c.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

Wow, you're on a roll.. good job !

Hey, since you were interested in indie gamedev at one point, if you ever need a teammate to start a small project, count me in...  I still follow your Horror game Ideas thread


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Wow, you're on a roll.. good job !
> 
> Hey, since you were interested in indie gamedev at one point, if you ever need a teammate to start a small project, count me in...  I still follow your Horror game Ideas thread


Thanks

Yeah, will tell you once I start. Still a long way to go. But I sure have the resolve to do that.


----------



## abhigeek (May 16, 2015)

If you need one more dev. Then also count me in.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> If you need one more dev. Then also count me in.



Sure, will let you know. As of now I am doing some other projects. Game dev remains a long term goal.


----------



## ankush28 (May 19, 2015)

Looks nice. Git repo available?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Looks nice. Git repo available?


Not yet. Will provide the git repo once I finish a good chunk.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

This is looking nice man.


----------



## GammaLazer (May 20, 2015)

Count me in too. I am a c++ developer mainly and thinking of working a sidescroller for android and iPhone. BTW you have done an amazing job on gtk. I remember the time I used to use it for desktop apps.


----------



## Cruzy (May 20, 2015)

Even I wanna develop a sidescroller using unity.can anyone help me get started?


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 5, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> Even I wanna develop a *sidescroller using unity*.can anyone help me get started?



This thread is about theme for unity - Desktop environment/UI for Ubuntu


Here's something I found using google - *unity3d.com/learn/tutorials/modules/beginner/2d/2d-overview


----------



## Cruzy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hmm.I shall look into this


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> Hmm.I shall look into this



Ask him for tips

*www.digit.in/forum/members/110244.html


----------

